# brain waster



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

a freind passed these on to me unfortunately i cant load the picture ones but the others are 
Pretty Cool 

(Don't ask me! I don't know how it's done!!) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


This is not a test - just a phenomenon. All readings are explained. 





This is really cool. The second one is amazing so please read all the way though. 

ALZHEIMERS' EYE TEST 
Count every ' F ' in the following text: 

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE 
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI 
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH 
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS... 
(SEE BELOW) 

HOW MANY ? 
WRONG, THERE ARE 6 -- no joke. 
READ IT AGAIN ! 
Really, go Back and Try to find the 6 F's before you scroll down. 

The reasoning behind is further down. 
The brain cannot process 'OF'. 

Incredible or what? Go back and look again!! 
Anyone who counts all 6 'F's' on the first go is a genius. 


Three is normal, four is quite rare. 

Send this to your friends. 
It will drive them crazy.! 
And keep them occupied 
For several minutes..! 


More Brain Stuff . . From Cambridge University 

O lny srmat poelpe can ra ed this.. 
I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg.. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in what oredr the ltteers in a word are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is that the first and last ltteer be in the rgh it pclae . The rset can be a taot l mses and you can still raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the word as a wlohe. Amzanig huh?! Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! If you can raed th is psas it on !! 

Psas It ON !


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,not a problem ,after bottle of der the words look perfect ot em


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

after 3 readings I got quite a few , f--k ,f--k ,f--k am I thick or what


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have got 5 I just cannot see the 6th unless you are counting 


Count every ' F ' in the following text:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

this is the mental trick of it
[F]INISHED [F]ILES ARE THE RE
SULT O[F] YEARS O[F] SCIENTI
[F]IC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE O[F] YEARS... 
we dont register the of


----------

